# Remote Infarct DX code



## cjacobs (Jul 30, 2012)

How would you ICD-9 code for a remote infarct?  I did a little research and it comes up saying remote infarct is infarct that occur a long back.  Is there any documentation that supports this definition?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## debipbarik (Aug 1, 2012)

I think u should code v12.54


----------



## narsenault (Apr 2, 2019)

*following*

I have documentation similar to this, "He also has been followed by ophthalmology, his last eye exam in January had shown left, homonymous hemianopsia, suggestive of stroke.  His CT brain done in the ER also showed remote lacunar strokes."  I would like to follow this and know if it is appropriate to code is hx of stroke, Z86.73


----------



## lziecker@yahoo.com (Apr 17, 2019)

I would say that as long as there are no deficits from the stroke to code it as a history of.


----------

